# HELP>>>... no



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

just got done with my mk3 vr turbo install.. now no spark no fuel.. please help...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: HELP>>>... no (1Rustybunny)*

you'd get better help if you posted details on what has changed.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Timing off? Forgot to plug something in? No gas? Need more info!
Ryan


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

timing was not touched.. all the plugs and wires are correct. drove the car in the shop on friday. installed the kinetics kit per the directions and now the motor just turns over.. no fuel to the fuel rail.. no spark at the plug.. 

could it be the chip?


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

plug for motor harness connected properly? no corrosion?


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (mk2vrooom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vrooom* »_plug for motor harness connected properly? no corrosion?

motor harness was never unpluged..?
when a GAIC chip is being used.. do you remove the "stack" and install the new chip or just replace the one in the car?


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

Remove the whole giac unit and install the c2 as if it was the stock one....thats your problem if thats what you did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (formulavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulavr6* »_Remove the whole giac unit and install the c2 as if it was the stock one....thats your problem if thats what you did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 x2


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_ x2

Yup happened to me too, make sure they chip is plugged in completely, even when u think it is, still just push it down a tiny bit more, same thing happened to me the other day driving, ended up being the chip got loose


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98rzvr6* »_
Yup happened to me too, make sure they chip is plugged in completely, even when u think it is, still just push it down a tiny bit more, same thing happened to me the other day driving, ended up being the chip got loose 

tryed the chip... still no fire or fuel... 
im going to try leaving the batt. un hooked over night and some fresh eyes in the am.. thanks i will up date with pic tomorrow..


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

push on it hard man, i know it sounds weird but trust me it should work I think, thats the only reason why u might not be getting spark or fuel unless its crankshaft sensor but im sure that works, Good luck


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*

pushed it hard.. still nothing







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
does the direction of the little dimple on the chip matter?
Also the instructions said that the TB would click and make some noise the first time the key was turned to ACC.. this did not happen with mine??? any more sugestions?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

the direction matters.
there is a "flat" corner of the chip and a flat corner of the socket. they MUST MATCH UP!!!
also, make sure you installed your MAF sensor in the correct direction. there is a very faint arrow on the sensor itself pointing toward the throttle body. check that again.
but it sounds chip related.
does your CEL come on when you turn the key to ON?
if not, then your chip is definitely not in right.


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_the direction matters.
there is a "flat" corner of the chip and a flat corner of the socket. they MUST MATCH UP!!!
also, make sure you installed your MAF sensor in the correct direction. there is a very faint arrow on the sensor itself pointing toward the throttle body. check that again.
but it sounds chip related.
does your CEL come on when you turn the key to ON?
if not, then your chip is definitely not in right.

CEL? sorry don't know the lingo.. but all the dash lights and all the other lights come on.. the engine just turns over and over.. like i said no fuel to the rail or spark to the plugs.. it almost has to be the chip? im going to check the chip and maf right now..
thanks man


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_the direction matters.
there is a "flat" corner of the chip and a flat corner of the socket. they MUST MATCH UP!!!
also, make sure you installed your MAF sensor in the correct direction. there is a very faint arrow on the sensor itself pointing toward the throttle body. check that again.
but it sounds chip related.
does your CEL come on when you turn the key to ON?
if not, then your chip is definitely not in right.

some pic to help.. does the chip look right.. and about the maf if i turn the arrow to face the throttle body the bolt holes don't line up? see pic...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

flip the whole MAF housing silly
and turn your chip 90 degrees counter clockwise. the flat part of the chip goes to the arrow on the socket.


_Modified by jhayesvw at 10:22 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

does it work now?


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

I have the same problem, was gonna make a thread and find out 
I have OBD1 though .. 
I didnt check fuel or spark yet though, how do I check if there is fuel getting to the rail ?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Deaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deaner* »_
I didnt check fuel or spark yet though, how do I check if there is fuel getting to the rail ?

loosen the llen bolt on the fuel rail. gas will spray out, thats the easy way


----------



## vdubdr70 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

does the check engine light illuminate when you turn the key to the on position? i'll bet no. try re-installing your stock software and see it the car runs. i would not reccommend driving it, but it will confirm you chip needs attention. this would not be the first time i have seen this problem after forced induction installation.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vdubdr70)*

it still does not start or give a CEL with the stock chip. we went through that last night.
he needs to try another ECU.


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_it still does not start or give a CEL with the stock chip. we went through that last night.
he needs to try another ECU.









just got home with a fresh ECU stock chip and all.. installed.. still no fuel or spark.. or CEL when i first turn the key.. any other ideas.. i realy realy want to drive this car


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

so, 
you never unplugged the large round plug on the drivers side of your engine?
if you did ever unplug that by twisting it off, please check that all the pins inside are straight.
we had an a2 vr6 swap not start because of 1 bent pin. turned out to be the injector pin.


----------



## vdubdr70 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

did you check the simple stuff, battery and cables, fuses and the bulk connector, ground connections behind the intake manifold?
Edit: btw, the car will start with the maf backwards, will not run right but it will start, ask me how i know

















_Modified by vdubdr70 at 2:50 PM 7-24-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vdubdr70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdr70* »_did you check the simple stuff, battery and cables, fuses and the bulk connector, ground connections behind the intake manifold?

i just IMd him about the ground connections. 
i would like to see some GOOD pics of the install


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

agreed. Sometimes if you disconnect both terminals on the battery and hold the cables together (no battery), it can clear "memory" of some functions. Sounds like your car has some disconnect between the ecu and the motor for there to be no CEL.


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2Class* »_agreed. Sometimes if you disconnect both terminals on the battery and hold the cables together (no battery), it can clear "memory" of some functions. Sounds like your car has some disconnect between the ecu and the motor for there to be no CEL.

what do you want pic of?? everything? i can do that.. i want to drive my VRT





















just checked with a multi-meter the ECU and i don't have 12v anywhare key on key off dosent matter no voltage to the ECU. and thats with a new one (ECU) with the stock chip...


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

and hey.. jhayesvw and i talked about it for a while.. but i cant seam to find the relay that goes in spot #3 on the fuse panel.. can anyone tell me if they have a fuse in this location??? according to Bently its the ECU power relay.. but im not sure if my car ever had it







but i DROVE it into the shop???????


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

video of it not starting and the dash with no CEL


----------



## vdubdr70 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

can you feel the detents in the ignition switch when you turn the key?


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (vdubdr70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdr70* »_can you feel the detents in the ignition switch when you turn the key?

detents?..explain please.. if you meen the slight "catches" yes


----------



## vdubdr70 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_

i would like to see some GOOD pics of the install
X2 is this possible?


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (vdubdr70)*

tell me what you want to see fresh bat. in the camera and a 128mb card..


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

find someone w/ a vag-com and make sure you can talk to the ECU and that it scans clean.


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_find someone w/ a vag-com and make sure you can talk to the ECU and that it scans clean.

my other car is at work right now no way to get to the "Zone" and get a scaner... it will have to wait for tomorw.


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

you must have a main part of wiring disconnected, or a bad main ground. your cluster is not getting any tach signal, nor battery or coolant. you tach will still move to about 300rpm or so when cranking.


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (kyle_b)*

another thought just occurred to me, you wont get any fuel or spark if the crank position sensor is disconnected (g28) front bottom of engine located near front knock sensor but closer to trans.


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (kyle_b)*

thanks... for all the input.. im still trying to get photobucket to upload all the pic.. they will be up tomorow..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

i was really hoping to get home and see that you got the car started.
damn!
i would recheck all your wiring in the bay. look for stuff that is not plugged in. take pics 
and show us. we will know where they go.


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok, so i checked all my grounds and tightened the one on the block that was loose.
Tried starting it and something went "pop"ish and smoke came outta the bay.
Checked it and this ws busted open:








Its this deal








I dont know why it do it..do I have it ran wrong ? That one hose goes into the side of the turbo ?? 
Also is this ran into the evap correctly ?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

this guy has no Relay in the ECM power supply slot either. ODD


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

"good" pic of install.. hope they help please lets get it running...


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

is your cam positioning sensor unplugged??


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_is your cam positioning sensor unplugged??

don't think so un-less it cam unpluged when i ran the ic piping its on the front of block close to trany right? but that wouldn't make the car get no voltage at the ECU


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

No, cam sensor is up top, on the upper chain cover.
You are thinking of the crank sensor. 
Sounds like your ECU...I mean, if there is no power...you need to figure that out.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

ok.
i checked my car and my friends car. neither of us have a relay in the ECM power supply position. 
so, its not that. sorry man.
im really out of ideas at this point. its crazy.


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_ok.
i checked my car and my friends car. neither of us have a relay in the ECM power supply position. 
so, its not that. sorry man.
im really out of ideas at this point. its crazy.

i got 3 vw techs armed with a bently and vag-com coming over tonight... i think she will live tonight... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

I might be wrong, but make sure the ECU chip is making good contact with the slot it pops into, my stock chip was all effed up and I had similar problems. You might not want to hear this, but if you didnt handle the chip properly it could be static electricity that ruined the chip. All ECU chips are made of semiconductor material that is susceptible to electro static discharge.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

did you try putting the stock chip back in to see if anything changes? It'll run pig rich but at least you'll rule the chip out as being the problem. If nothing happens, could be the ECU like other people are saying.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

he has tried pushing the C2 chip in further.
he has tried the stock chip again.
he has even tried a different vr6 ecu with stock chip.
none of them work. no CEL when turning the key on.
sounds like he still isnt getting contact with the ECU.
i hope he didnt burn up a wire on the harness.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

If he shorted a wire, he would have smelled it (at least I have from the wires I've burned in my tinkering.) Unless he KINKED a wire and its broken under the sheilding...but that would be a long shot unless he is bending wires like crazy. 
I see he checked the fuses and relays as well...this is tough one!
Good luck!


_Modified by magics5rip at 10:34 PM 7-26-2007_


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

ttt..i want some info..\\\
yoyo


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

I like his profile, "VRT...this weekend." Ah...if it only it was that easy...
Took me 9 months... haha


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_I like his profile, "VRT...this weekend." Ah...if it only it was that easy...
Took me 9 months... haha

it can be put together in a weekend....collecting parts, working out bugs and solidifying the build is what takes time








After 5000 miles of flawless operation, I've had small holes pop up in the exhaust mani (home made equal length), exhaust gaskets fail and now what seems like a non-rebuilt turbo giving up on me. Also, the usual header nuts/studs falling off and/or breaking. Ahh, gotta love that break in period.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

i installed my kinetics kit in about 14hours max. spread over 2 days.
runs good.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

installed my kinetic kit (for the second time







) in 6 hours 24 minutes from the time i drove it in to my garage to the time i pulled it out.
good luck with getting it running, hopefully you figure it out soon...


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Rustybunny* »_"good" pic of install.. hope they help please lets get it running...


















Shouldn't the two red lines line up when the connector is fully locked in place? Or do you put then in line with each other when you first join the two plugs to begin connecting them? I forget. Crap, I just dropped a cigarette cherry into my couch...


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_installed my kinetic kit (for the second time







) in 6 hours 24 minutes from the time i drove it in to my garage to the time i pulled it out.
good luck with getting it running, hopefully you figure it out soon...

Well, before the Kinetic kit, I had the ATP/EIP/C2 multi-kit that went in the first time in about 2 days by myself, then blew a turbo, waited for a new one, went away for two months, came back, took it apart again to find two cracked pistons, rebuilt the entire engine, troubleshot some wastegate/exhaust issues, and now, 30,000 miles later, the only thing I need is a new clutch.








But, I think for this problem...you need a voltmeter and a Bentley. Just follow that wire for power to the ECU down the chain until you can find where the +12V stops.


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

allright guys.. still will not start.. i have tried everything i can think of.. im not gettion 12v switched to the ECU... and yes it has a brand new ing. switch.. the black wire with a yellow tracer is the switched 12v to the ECU i dont have and juice to it.. im tired of looking at this car in my garage..i want to drive it.. anyone know of a good shop i can take her to and let them chace the eletrical gremlin?????


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Rustybunny* »_. anyone know of a good shop i can take her to and let them chace the eletrical gremlin?????

Try your regional forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i would say to jump 12v to the ECU, but that might be risky too. im not good at electrical diagnosis.
a wire from the + on the battery to the right place on the ecu harness should put power to the ECU. 
once again. i dont know if it'll kill your car or not though.








edit: in that pic of your ecu. i think its the big red wire you could try to jump 12v power to.


_Modified by jhayesvw at 7:22 PM 7-30-2007_


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

You have a mulit-meter right there, just follow that red wire down until you find the problem.


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

its not the Big Red wire its the black wire with the yellow tracer.. it runs to fuse #15 on the fuse box.. i have the constant 12v(Red Wire) just no switched 12v.. so the ECU dosen't know that the car is tring to crank.. im going to swap the fuse box today and see what happens..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

dont swap the fusebox.
try to run power to the switched lead first.
that'll tell you whats up for sure. 
if youre getting constant power, youre half way there.
you just need 12v power when you turn the key. that can be done easily. or you can ghetto rig it to a toggle switch in the car, turn the key, flip the switch, start the car. (that might work) until you figure out whats up.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Yeah, i wouldn't go through all this trouble for a switched 12v connection. What I would do is check that black with yellow stripe lead coming out of the ignition switch to see if its switching power on when the key is turned. If it is not switching the power on, then it has to be an ignition switch, even if it was recently replaced.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

I don't have any wiring diagrams in front of me right this second, but if the circuit should be 12v constant to ignition and then 12v to the black/yellow going directly to the ecu when the iggy is switched on, and you're not seeing the voltage from the ignition to the Black/yellow then yes, it is going to be the ignition switch. And *if that is the case and there is nothing else added in that circuit in parallel via the switch itself,* then you could theoretically jump (edit:that section of) the iggy out of the equation and see if it starts without fear of doing damage to the circuit from the jumper. Provided you have the chip in the right way. I noticed a pic with it swapped around. Did you find out which way is correct? Idk or I'd tell you. 


_Modified by 'dubber at 7:47 PM 7-31-2007_


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

I got it running for him last night. it was the first thing i checked when i got there. It was fuse 15. when I looked at the car the other night I personally didn't check all of the fuses and I was also under the impression that they had all been checked and were good. we took it out for a test drive and it runs great.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

haha, good 'ol Achim's Razor...


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Ha, all that for a fuse. At least its fixed and running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

yeah... now for the coolent kit!!! thanks for all of your help..






















and a steak for all..


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

Congrats on the VRT. Welcome to the Club. Question? Did you have fun putting in the lower exhaust manifold bolts? I've been told this is the "Initiation" to the VRT club.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

You take the engine out...and avoid the "initiation"


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Or you can get a Smurf to do it.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_Or you can get a Smurf to do it.









I just hired an Asian for the day jk


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

straight from the HONDUH sweat shops. jk


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

wait wait wait.
when we were on the phone, i told you to pull fuse 15 and fuse 18.
you said they were both good!!!
oh well. as long as the car is running!!! sweet.
now get out there and break those tires in! hahahahaa


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

yes the mani bolts were very fun... but i have ape arms. so i got them from the bottom....
about the turbo.. its not what i was expecting. it just dosn't feel all that strong to me?? the car runs great but the boost seams... well... flat? what PSI you other VRT guys running? i have the stage 2 kit and it came with only a 5.5 psi waste gate spring is this right? even "sporty" shifts into 2 dont result in tire spin... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
but all and all the kit runs great and pulls like an animal all the way through the rev range


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

18psi here. 
When the clutch works...it gets up and goes. 
For a VERY rough estimation, standard atmosphere is 14.7 psi. So, you are putting in 33% more air and gas with 5psi on top of that. If you had 150 bhp (for easy sake) before the turbo, you now have about 200bhp.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

on the stage 2 kit, you can run an 8.7 - 10.1 psi spring "safely"
im running the 8.7psi spring. its not slow. it wasnt all that impressive with the 5psi spring now that i look back on it.
also, do you have the 3" DP and exhaust??


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_on the stage 2 kit, you can run an 8.7 - 10.1 psi spring "safely"
im running the 8.7psi spring. its not slow. it wasnt all that impressive with the 5psi spring now that i look back on it.
also, do you have the 3" DP and exhaust??


yes i have the 3" DP and exhaust.. with a test pipe.. where can i get the 8.7 psi spring? from Tial?


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

I'm running 9psi with a MBC on a stage 1 non intercooled. If you cant run at least 15 lbs on a stage two intercooled, that sucks.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_I'm running 9psi with a MBC on a stage 1 non intercooled. If you cant run at least 15 lbs on a stage two intercooled, that sucks.

i bet your motor is pulling a lot of timing. you'd probably make more power with less boost.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

haven't dynoed it to know for sure, but your probably right. I'm happy running a 13.7 on 6lbs. I could probably run a 13.5 or 13.4 if I practice my launch more. I'm doing the stage two soon so that MBC is coming off soon anyway.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

13.7 on 6psi is great, I was running 14.1 on 18psi! I need to learn how to drive and get an LSD...


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_13.7 on 6psi is great, I was running 14.1 on 18psi! I need to learn how to drive and get an LSD...


WOW yeah I bet u dont get traction at all, 14.1 is not good at all haha


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_13.7 on 6psi is great, I was running 14.1 on 18psi! I need to learn how to drive and get an LSD...

what was the mph on that run?^^^


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

Mine or sofarking? Mine is in my Sig.


----------

